# Questions about Australia



## clarkratliff (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I live in the States. I am writing a screenplay and I am considering making a few of the characters Australian. I was hoping to speak with some of you down there and get some insight. Feel free to e-mail me


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Lived in Sydney worked and travelled in local trains, visited beaches and beer bars in evenings and weekends.

Happy to help you if you want.



clarkratliff said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I live in the States. I am writing a screenplay and I am considering making a few of the characters Australian. I was hoping to speak with some of you down there and get some insight. Feel free to e-mail me


----------



## clarkratliff (Apr 27, 2010)

Great 'I love Australia'. Wasn't sure how to send you an e-mail. If you could send me one at clarkratliff(at)gmail(dot)com. Or, anyone else out there willing to help.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

clarkratliff said:


> Great 'I love Australia'. Wasn't sure how to send you an e-mail. If you could send me one at clarkratliff(at)gmail(dot)com. Or, anyone else out there willing to help.


We do have a restriction on PMs and such until someone has five posts up Clark and do not like people putting up their email addresses but I'll let it slide seeing as you've used the usual dotguised format.


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

I sent an email to you clark.

Thanks


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

From Aug-Sep climate will be good. not too cold, and beaches will be lively...[and dont miss new year party at rocks and fireworks if you plan to visit Aus.

QUOTE=superman;13946]When the best time to come to AU?[/QUOTE]


----------



## clarkratliff (Apr 27, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> We do have a restriction on PMs and such until someone has five posts up Clark and do not like people putting up their email addresses but I'll let it slide seeing as you've used the usual dotguised format.


Sorry. I don't mean to over step my bounds. I have tried so many sights seeking any and all help. I don't mean to disrespect this site in anyway and do apologize.


----------



## pamhilts (May 15, 2010)

Please tell me about the famous places to visit in Austrila....???? Can any body help me..!!


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

pamhilts said:


> Please tell me about the famous places to visit in Austrila....???? Can any body help me..!!


Hiya Pam,
Lots of places in Australia, depends on where ?
If you mean the never never then there is a good thread about the top end.
About the only place besides Tasmania, I havnt had the good fortune to visit. 
If you start a separate thread, I will be happy to offer a few ideas.

Hiya Clark,
Need another character viewpoint to add to your list ?
Happy to help too.

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## Myjan (Feb 19, 2014)

G'day Pam,

Try and get in touch with some character Australians that live in the bush. We are forgotten out here. Sydney is a great place (I lived there for ten years) but many great Aussies are bushies that still enjoy a cuppa (tea), not that bloody stuff you see people carrying out in front of them each morning in the city as if their lives depended on it. Anyway that is enough of my tongue-in-cheek rant!


----------

